# Best Hardtail for $600



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm new to mountain biking... And not very knowledgeable. I have a ~$600 budget, and I went around checking some stores today.

It turns out that my first "Internet pick", the Marin B-17, is nowhere to be found, except at REI-outlet, in a small size that isn't going to work for me. Does Marin have a newer replacement for this great bike?

Speaking of REI, they have a rather nice bike called 08 Novara Panderosa at $670 (http://www.rei.com/product/760853). Does anybody have info on this bike? And Novara bikes in general?

Is it possible to get anything better with a $600 budget? I know there is no "best", but I'm looking for a good all-around bike.

I have another question relating to which size of bike I should get. I'm 5'11 with an inseam of 33 inches. So apparently I should get a 19 inch frame. Is this correct?


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

19" should be fine,I'm 5'-10" with a 32" inseam and I ride a 20" that fits pretty good.

Here's a couple suggestions...

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-650-Details.html

But if you can,save up a little more for this...

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/TR-COMP-X7-Details.html

It's well worth it IMHO.

There's others,Iron Horse makes good bikes and checkout Motobecanes,they're well spec'ed for the price.


----------



## OmiH (Apr 19, 2008)

Try a DiamondBack Response Sport 08. I payed $520. Nice STRONG lifetime warranty frame.

People always stop to check the bike and say how awesome the frame looks.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

If $600 is the total budget, I think good advice is to spend $500-520 on a bike so you have money left over for bike accessories. You will easily spend $60 on top of the bike. If you plan to get clipless pedals/shoes, you may want to adjust your budget.


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

I had actually noticed the Ibex 650 before. Looks like a nice bike. The X7 is really nice but seriously over the budget 

DiamondBack Response... Originally wanted one, but I feel they are Walmart/Target kind of bikes, like Mangoose. I may be wrong, I'm a noob, this is just a feeling. I'm no racer but they felt really heavy in the store. I want to climb!


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

I think this is a great deal...

http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.14617/.f?sc=7&category=4959

Nice specs for the price and you have some money left over for accessories with it being only $399 plus free shipping.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Nibar said:


> I had actually noticed the Ibex 650 before. Looks like a nice bike. The X7 is really nice but seriously over the budget
> 
> DiamondBack Response... Originally wanted one, but I feel they are Walmart/Target kind of bikes, like Mangoose. I may be wrong, I'm a noob, this is just a feeling. I'm no racer but they felt really heavy in the store. I want to climb!


You're wrong about that,DB makes some excellent bikes,those dept. store models are pieces of you know what.I think they get a bad rep because of those crappy dept store bikes.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

mongoose does too

they make solid DH bikes


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

Mmh, nice pick there CRed. But at almost 32 lbs, that's starting to get heavy, no? Well I guess it's proportionally to the price, too.

Sorry about DB, as I said it's just a feeling, I guess it's just a bad strategy.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Nibar said:


> Mmh, nice pick there CRed. But at almost 32 lbs, that's starting to get heavy, no? Well I guess it's proportionally to the price, too.
> 
> Sorry about DB, as I said it's just a feeling, I guess it's just a bad strategy.


Thanks.

Yeah,weight is usually proportionate to price.At the $600 or less price point you won't get much lighter then that.I have spent $1300 or so on my custom built bike and it weighs in at about 24 Lbs.

I know what you mean,it's hard to get past the dept. store rep they have,but they really do make good bikes as does Mongoose.

Chris


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's another one for you to consider...

http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5blu.asp

http://www.target.com/Forge-Sawback...681738?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:forge&page=1

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=292931

I still like the Iron Horse better,but there's nothing wrong with having lots of choices,although it can get nerve wrscking I'm sure.

Chris


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

From what I have heard Novara & Marin are made by the same company but as normal I cant find the proof. :thumbsup:

The Ibex Alpine 550 is a sweet bike also using X5 shifters & rear der. :cornut:

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-550-Details.html


----------



## jawz pgt (Jun 15, 2008)

I am in the same position as you with the budget being 600. I don't want to go too overboard and I've been doing my best to research components to figure out which bike has the best to offer and am pretty much giving up. 
I've also looked at the ibex alpine 550 and the fezzari kings peak
http://http://www.fezzari.com/products/index/Kings_Peak_XC/14/35#Specs

If you could help me out too that would be great. 
I have no LBS so that's not much of an issue.

JAWZ


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm also looking into bikes in the $600 and under range. After doing some research and rankings on various bikes, I've come up with the three that seem like the best deals to me.

Prices may vary in your area by the way:

Specialized Rockhopper - $519.99
Gary Fisher Marlin - $589.99 (the non-disc version)
Ibex Alpine 550 - $604 (with shipping)

Rockhopper
- lowest price
- RockShox Dart 3 fork
- 29 lbs. (middle of the group)
- lower end components

Marlin
- middle price
- Dart 2 fork
- 30.6 lbs (heaviest)
- Deore components

Alpine 550
- most expensive
- can't try before you buy
- Marzocchi MZ Race fork
- 28 lbs. (lightest)
- SRAM 3.0, X5 components

Honestly, no one bike seems to blow the others away. The Ibex seems like it might be the best deal, but it kinda sucks that you can't test ride it first. I think the best bang for the buck would be getting a 2006 or 2007 model of a better spec'd bike. What was worth $1000 two years ago shouldn't cost you more than $500 today. Or buy last year's entry level model and upgrade until you hit the $600 mark.


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, I guess I'm not alone in this boat. $600 is indeed a psychological mark I'm reluctant to top.

About the Novara = Marin issue, this is very plausible, I mean, look at the similarities between some frames. The only reason I got hooked up to Marin is because they got MTBR's 2007 award. It's funny given it's not produced anymore. Other models may not be specially good.

It sucks not being able to test ride the Alpine, but frankly, it's like cars, what can you judge during a few minutes of a test ride in a parking lot... But still sucks. But these are lighter bikes in this price range, I like that.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

You guys should look at the iron Horse that I linked to above,it has better components then all of those mentioned above AND is only $399.That's $120 less then the Rockhopper,$190 less then the Marlin and $204 less then the Ibex.Then you have the Forge which is only $319 and is comparable to the ones metioned above.

I usually suggest Ibex,but in this case I'd get the Iron horse and use the extra money for other things.The only thing i don't like on it are the shocks,but they're all entry level forks anyways with the Dart 3's being the best of the bunch.It may be a little heavier,but you really have to take the published weights with a grain of salt as they are rarely accurate.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

There are a few companies that make a quality bike for a low price, IH, Jamis & Ibex off the top here. Test ride as Nibar said hard to tell in a parking lot so mail order isn't that bad a deal. Ibex has excellent CS both in house and on the forums http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105 which many companies dont have. What is the perfect bike for each person is up to you not other posters, if a Motive turns ya on get it at that price range your fine just dont hit any real trails. :drumroll:


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Dog is right.Don't let anyone tell you what to get,but it doesn't hurt to have as many choices as possible along with as much information as possible so you can make the best choice for you.I love Ibex bikes,especially their Trophy series.They're just a great value IMHO.

Chris


----------



## IrOn_MaN (Aug 21, 2006)

i love the marin b-17, i cant say i have veer road one before tho but i do like them a lot components wise


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

IrOn_MaN said:


> i love the marin b-17, i cant say i have veer road one before tho but i do like them a lot components wise


Get it ride it enjoy it thats a awesome bike, not to mention there right here local to me.


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Get it ride it enjoy it thats a awesome bike, not to mention there right here local to me.


Well, AFAIK B-17 is not manufactured anymore, and I can't find it anywhere. Otherwise I would have bought it on the spot.

But nobody commented on the Novara? I know it's only sold at REI, so that explains it I guess, but these specs look pretty nice, to me at least:

Frame	AN6 Aluminum
Fork	RockShox Dart 2 w/ Lockout 100mm travel
Crankset	Truvativ Firex 3.1 44/32/22
Shifters	SRAM X-7
Brakes	Avid BB7 Disc
Brake levers	Avid Speed Dial 7
Front derailleur	SRAM X-7
Rear derailleur	SRAM X-9
Head set	Integrated semi-cartridge
Bottom bracket	Truvativ Giga Pipe
Rear cog	SRAM PG-950 11/34, 9-speed
Front hub	Shimano M475 Disc
Rear hub	Shimano M475 Disc
Rims	WTB SpeedDisc
Tires	WTB Raijin 26x2.1
Stem	Truvativ XR 3D
Handlebar	Truvativ XR Riserbar
Seat post	Truvativ XR
Saddle	WTB Pure V Comp
Pedals	Alloy platform
Chain	SRAM 950

However I can't seem to find information on the weight... At this price ($650) I would expect something around 28 lbs.


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

Nibar said:


> Well, AFAIK B-17 is not manufactured anymore, and I can't find it anywhere. Otherwise I would have bought it on the spot.
> 
> But nobody commented on the Novara? I know it's only sold at REI, so that explains it I guess, but these specs look pretty nice, to me at least:
> 
> ...


http://www.rei.com/product/760853 and click "zoom" it's pretty nice.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nibar said:


> But nobody commented on the Novara? I know it's only sold at REI, so that explains it I guess


Did I miss something??



dogonfr said:


> From what I have heard Novara & Marin are made by the same company but as normal I cant find the proof. :thumbsup:l


If you supply a link insted of have people search it can be a helpfull thing for all.


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

huh? I did post the link, it's here http://www.rei.com/product/760853


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nibar said:


> huh? I did post the link, it's here http://www.rei.com/product/760853


One day I will learn how to read but dont hold your breath. :yikes:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Have you given any thought about getting a 29er?


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Nibar said:


> http://www.rei.com/product/760853 and click "zoom" it's pretty nice.


Yep,not too bad,but is it $270 nicer then the Iron Horse?Looks like you have a lot to think about,eh?


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

CRed said:


> Yep,not too bad,but is it $270 nicer then the Iron Horse?Looks like you have a lot to think about,eh?


I know, I was just thinking that. Do I really need that? Not so sure. The iron Horse may really be an option at this point.


----------



## kungfugrip (Jun 10, 2008)

What do you guys think of the 06 B-17 closeout for $623 vs the Cannondale F5 for around the same price?


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Nibar said:


> I know, I was just thinking that. Do I really need that? Not so sure. The iron Horse may really be an option at this point.


It's a nice bike and you wouldn't exactly be settling for it,it has some nice components.The fork is the only thing that bites on it,but with the money you save you could get this....

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK405A12-Rock+Shox+Tora+318+Coil+U-Turn+Fork+07.aspx

Or this...

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK405A11-Rock+Shox+Tora+302+Coil+U-Turn+Fork+07.aspx

Excellent budget forks and you'd have a bike you could be proud of..Sell the Marz. on ebay and make up even more of the difference.The 302 would look nice on the Black iron horse!


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

kungfugrip said:


> What do you guys think of the 06 B-17 closeout for $623 vs the Cannondale F5 for around the price?


I like the marin,much better components!


----------



## kungfugrip (Jun 10, 2008)

Geez now Im really confused.. I thought I had it narrowed down... now the B-17 is looking really tempting.


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

kungfugrip said:


> What do you guys think of the 06 B-17 closeout for $623 vs the Cannondale F5 for around the price?


Very nice but they have only small sizes left.


----------



## kungfugrip (Jun 10, 2008)

Nibar said:


> Very nice but they have only small sizes left.


I think I can make the 16 work. Im about 5' 7"


----------



## jawz pgt (Jun 15, 2008)

You guys are not making this any easier. That Marin does look real nice. Not sure if it's too small for me, I am 5'9, 205 with about a 30" inseam. I have been comparing everything and that just seems to make it more confusing. 
JAWZ


----------



## kungfugrip (Jun 10, 2008)

Im going to call REI in the morning to see if they can shed some light.


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I've had it all figured out now. I will probably go for the Forge. The reason is that I'm not at all hardcore, and this bike has a lot of value for the money. IMO about the same level of components as the Iron Horse and some others, but even cheaper. As people have mentioned earlier, $600 is not a good budget, might as well go up to $1000 and get a really nice one, or get something almost as good as a $600, for $320. Oh, and it turns out their factory is RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET from my place!!! Not that it changes anything but it's funny.

Thanks for the help everybody, and special thanks to CRed


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Nibar said:


> As people have mentioned earlier, $600 is not a good budget, might as well go up to $1000 and get a really nice one, or get something almost as good as a $600, for $320.


I dunno, I've found some decent bikes for $600 and under. I see no reason to go up to $1000 for an entry level bike. I probably won't end up buying new just because so many people buy expensive bikes, ride them a few times and sell them at 60% of what they paid. I might look for a leftover '08 when the '09 models come out, another way to save a few bucks.

Where can you get an Iron Horse? I looked on Dick's Sporting Goods website and all I saw was a women's Iron Horse Maverick.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

DoinkMobb said:


> I dunno, I've found some decent bikes for $600 and under. I see no reason to go up to $1000 for an entry level bike. I probably won't end up buying new just because so many people buy expensive bikes, ride them a few times and sell them at 60% of what they paid. I might look for a leftover '08 when the '09 models come out, another way to save a few bucks.
> 
> Where can you get an Iron Horse? I looked on Dick's Sporting Goods website and all I saw was a women's Iron Horse Maverick.


performanceBike.com.Check out the Iron Horse Warrior 3.0 performance exclusive.Many god components and a fork that'll hold you till you can upgrade.They're having a 15% off sale on everything that ends today I think.Check out the "Team Performance"program before making your purchase.They also have stores around.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

zarr said:


> performanceBike.com.Check out the Iron Horse Warrior 3.0 performance exclusive.Many god components and a fork that'll hold you till you can upgrade.They're having a 15% off sale on everything that ends today I think.Check out the "Team Performance"program before making your purchase.They also have stores around.


Good deal,BUT if he doesn't get to that in time there's this deal...

http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.14617/.f?sc=7&category=4959

It comes out to only $10 so if he misses the sale it's still a good deal.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Nibar said:


> I think I've had it all figured out now. I will probably go for the Forge. The reason is that I'm not at all hardcore, and this bike has a lot of value for the money. IMO about the same level of components as the Iron Horse and some others, but even cheaper. As people have mentioned earlier, $600 is not a good budget, might as well go up to $1000 and get a really nice one, or get something almost as good as a $600, for $320. Oh, and it turns out their factory is RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET from my place!!! Not that it changes anything but it's funny.
> 
> Thanks for the help everybody, and special thanks to CRed


Glad I could help!

The Forge is very nice with good components,it has a nice frame that can be upgraded as you break or wear out components.Apparently from what I have read it's an Giant XTC frame,but I can't confirm that.

Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

B-17 is still manufactured but possibly isn't marketed in North America this year. 
Look here: http://www.marin.co.uk/2008/bikedetail.php?ModNo=3872


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

xenon said:


> B-17 is still manufactured but possibly isn't marketed in North America this year.
> Look here: http://www.marin.co.uk/2008/bikedetail.php?ModNo=3872


But if you look at the specs, this UK 08 is inferior to the US 06. The 08 model is very much like the current US lineup at this pricepoint.


----------



## kungfugrip (Jun 10, 2008)

Well digging around a little I noticed something very intersting!!

Marin lists the 16 as a large for the B-17.

They have 3 sizes for that bike 13 (small), 14 (medium), and 16 (large). The largest diff being the standover height. From what I understand that model has a very different geometry.

I just ordered one and I guess we will see how it fits... I went with the medium as thats my natural size.

On another note.. that may help you out if the 16 now works for you.

Detailed specs
http://www.marinbikes.com/bicycles_2006/graphics/pdfs/bike_specs/marin_specs_axc.pdf


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

kungfugrip said:


> Well digging around a little I noticed something very intersting!!
> 
> Marin lists the 16 as a large for the B-17.
> 
> ...


Mmh, that's kind of what I was thinking too, but then the salesperson at REI said that 16 is a small size and they always manufacture a 19 too... He said that the 19 was not there because they only show available sizes. So I was stupid enough to trust him, but from your PDF, it seems like you are very right. I will call Marin tomorrow to check on that.


----------



## Crash_Enburn (Mar 31, 2008)

For me, the Marin Alpine 29er is very high on my list of ~$600 bikes.
http://www.rei.com/product/762209


----------



## jawz pgt (Jun 15, 2008)

I still havn't decided on what I'm going to get yet. Which do you think would be a bit better. I know that they are both close but the iron horse http://http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.14617/.f?sc=7&category=4959 or the forge http://http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5sl.asp I appreciate it guys. JAWZ


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

jawz pgt said:


> I still havn't decided on what I'm going to get yet. Which do you think would be a bit better. I know that they are both close but the iron horse http://http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.14617/.f?sc=7&category=4959 or the forge http://http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5sl.asp I appreciate it guys. JAWZ


Just ordered the Forge. It's almost $100 cheaper for similar components.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jawz pgt said:


> I still havn't decided on what I'm going to get yet. Which do you think would be a bit better. I know that they are both close but the iron horse http://http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.14617/.f?sc=7&category=4959 or the forge http://http://www.forgebikes.com/saw5sl.asp I appreciate it guys. JAWZ


Your linky no worky.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

check out this website.www.oneinfinitemarketplaces.com.I saw an ad here on mtbr.Don't know much about it though,but check it out.I saw some Kona bikes there.I think that site is hooked up with ebay.I had a hard time visiting it the second time.See if you can navigate it.


----------



## Nibar (Jun 14, 2008)

zarr said:


> check out this website.www.oneinfinitemarketplaces.com.I saw an ad here on mtbr.Don't know much about it though,but check it out.I saw some Kona bikes there.I think that site is hooked up with ebay.I had a hard time visiting it the second time.See if you can navigate it.


What is this site?? I don't see how a ebay store front service is related to this thread. At least when you spam a link, try to paste the URL correctly... lol


----------



## jawz pgt (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, I fixed my links. Sorry. I'm thinking that my cheapness and my newness to this is going to win. Plus, I live in Nebraska and there isn't even much for big hills so I don't think that I need something that can put up with a ton of abuse.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jawz pgt said:


> Ok, I fixed my links. Sorry. I'm thinking that my cheapness and my newness to this is going to win. Plus, I live in Nebraska and there isn't even much for big hills so I don't think that I need something that can put up with a ton of abuse.


The IH is a sweet bike well worth it & you can build jumps for fun. :thumbsup:

http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.14617/.f?sc=7&category=4959


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

I had already suggested both earlier in the thread and posted links to them.Out of the two I'd give a slight edge to the IH,the Forge is an outstanding deal,but I like the IH a little better.I don't think you could go wrong either way though.


----------



## bf2425 (May 13, 2008)

jawz pgt just so you know if you but the Iron Horse from Randall Scott http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.14617/.f?sc=7&category=4959 you have to have the bike assembled at a LBS or you will void your warranty with them. The warranty on the frame with Iron horse will still be good however. By the way IH only gives you a 5 year warranty as opposed to Forge which has lifetime warranty on frame.

I don't know what size you need but if you need a 19.5in you can get Performance to price match the price of the Iron Horse from Randall Scott. This is what I did because Performance does not void the warranty if you build the bike yourself and they have their 100% Satisfaction Guarantee policy, so if you get the bike and do not like it you can either take it into a local Performance store or pay for the return shipping and get you money back. I also was in between the Forge and Warrior but decide on the warrior because I liked the black color better (it's bad) and the Performance guarantee. I like the fact that I can take the bike to the trails and test ride it. Also I don't know if it makes a difference but I liked the extra 20mm of travel on the Warrior.


----------



## Bellboy440 (Jun 8, 2008)

I got a gaint rincon for $400 I like it alot.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Warranty is one of those funny things. Will you keep the bike for the rest of your life? The life time warranty only covers the frame as long as it's in production after that you fall into the Up-Grade Program. The components on a bike are covered by there manufacture only not the bike company so if your RS fork leaks in a week you deal with RS not the bike brand name.

Buying from a LBS does give you a place to go back to for any possible problems. The life time tune up is a basic cable adjust & air in the tires which the consumer should now how to do if needed on the trail.

http://www.parktool.com/repair/bikemap.asp

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/fix/index.htm

Most shops dont allow a day on the trail test ride you get to ride in the parking lot over tire stops.

:band:


----------



## jawz pgt (Jun 15, 2008)

I am thinking that the Forge is going to get my money. It's components are so close and after after shipping the Iron Horse will be about 130 bucks more. 
Thanks for your help. You guys have saved me a bunch of money. Although that Marin still looks great for it being an 06 closeout it should surely be marked down more.
JAWZ


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

jawz pgt said:


> I am thinking that the Forge is going to get my money. It's components are so close and after after shipping the Iron Horse will be about 130 bucks more.
> Thanks for your help. You guys have saved me a bunch of money. Although that Marin still looks great for it being an 06 closeout it should surely be marked down more.
> JAWZ


There's free shipping on the IH until tomorrow night,but the forge is a great choice anyways.The Marin is pretty nice,but the components aren't quite as good as the Forge or IH and it looks to be more of an DH frame then the others.


----------



## jawz pgt (Jun 15, 2008)

Actually the free shipping is only for bikes 499 or over. So it's 50 bucks shipping. I agree with the Marin looking like a dh bike. it seems like it has a better shock and brakes. But with this being my first mountain bike I think it'll do fine.
Thanks, guys


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

jawz pgt said:


> Actually the free shipping is only for bikes 499 or over. So it's 50 bucks shipping. I agree with the Marin looking like a dh bike. it seems like it has a better shock and brakes. But with this being my first mountain bike I think it'll do fine.
> Thanks, guys


Glad I could help.

Yeah,I just found out about the shipping in another thread.It's still a good deal though.

Let us know how it works out and maybe post some good pics of it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jawz pgt said:


> Actually the free shipping is only for bikes 499 or over. So it's 50 bucks shipping. I agree with the Marin looking like a dh bike. it seems like it has a better shock and brakes. But with this being my first mountain bike I think it'll do fine.
> Thanks, guys


Sweetness this means you'll be posting *Porn*!! :yesnod:


----------



## johnsob3 (Jun 17, 2008)

FWIW I just got an 08 Rockhopper Disc at $640. Love the bike, can't get out to ride enough. Don't go crazy trying to narrow your choices down, get out there and sit on them and test ride them.

Someone mentioned earlier about going under your price point because of accessories. Very true, I wish I had spent $100 less. But I love the bike, so i don't know.

Good luck.


----------



## xnothingpoetic (Jun 6, 2008)

Recently picked up a Gary Fisher Piranha for $660. $712 after tax.

Not bad if you ask me. Don't know if it counts though, as the price was a mistake (still sold it to me though).


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Nibar said:


> I'm new to mountain biking... And not very knowledgeable. I have a ~$600 budget, and I went around checking some stores today.
> 
> It turns out that my first "Internet pick", the Marin B-17, is nowhere to be found, except at REI-outlet, in a small size that isn't going to work for me. Does Marin have a newer replacement for this great bike?
> 
> ...


Check out www.jensonusa.com sometimes for bike deals.They sometimes have some really good ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Venomos (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL! I have been reading and following so many of these similar posts....Still torn with what I want and what to get. But glad to find threads like this with even more possiblities and options for bikes. Thanks for all the great info and please keep it coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaysled (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Products/Mountain/All-Mountain/Hard-Tail/#5597

How about this bike.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

xnothingpoetic said:


> Recently picked up a Gary Fisher Piranha for $660. $712 after tax.
> 
> Not bad if you ask me. Don't know if it counts though, as the price was a mistake (still sold it to me though).


A Local Shop Here was having a 20% off sale and I Picked up a Piranha for $639.00!! That Was I steal I thought, Seeing as it had a $799 MSRP.


----------

